# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  JIDELEC fournit  SPIE Sud-Ouest et CINETIC Service un systme dinventaire mobile et temps rel

## Mejdi20

*JIDELEC fournit  SPIE Sud-Ouest et CINETIC Service un systme dinventaire mobile et temps rel reposant sur la RFID, pour les parachutes de lArme de terre*

*La gestion temps rel et centralise dun quipement sensible*

La garnison de Montauban (Midi-Pyrnes) abrite une Base de Soutien Matriel de lArme, et un centre national de maintenance automatis des parachutes (CMAP).
Des milliers de parachutes en partent et y reviennent par containers, pour quiper les rgiments et les lieux dinterventions. La maintenance gre  Montauban doit tre parfaite, question de *scurit vitale* pour un quipement sensible.
Tous les parachutes doivent tre inspects et reconditionns rgulirement, leurs pices vrifies.

Pour le CMAP de Montauban, grer de faon efficiente le stock, cest aussi savoir immdiatement et de faon totalement fiable, le nombre de parachutes en stock central et en circulation, leur date de mise en service et de renouvellement prvue, etc. *Une gestion complexe* quand on sait que le parachute est un quipement se composant de plus dune quinzaine de pices avec des dures de vie spcifiques, que les parachutes ont des conditions dexploitation qui ont une incidence sur leur prennit (saut en milieu humide, saut sur terre) et quil existe, en outre, diffrentes catgories de parachutes militaires : parachutage humain avec ouverture automatique ou avec ouverture commande, parachutage de matriel et d'approvisionnement



*JIDELEC, partenaire de SPIE Sud-Ouest et CINETIC Service*

Le maintien en condition oprationnelle de la CMAP est gr par le groupement dentreprises SPIE Sud-Ouest et CINETIC Service sur la base dun march quinquennal. En 2009, le groupement dentreprises concourt  un appel doffre lanc par la DGA pour amliorer le systme dinformations afin de lui donner plus de ractivit : il lance un appel doffres au terme duquel JIDELEC est slectionn.

_ JIDELEC offrait le meilleur rapport qualit / prix, avec une solution prouve sur dautres cas de maintenance de pices dtaches._ , explique Jean-Luc Bidondo, chef du service maintenance industrielle, de SPIE Sud-Ouest. _ 3 ou 4 socits nationales ont rpondu, JIDELEC avait en plus lavantage dtre sur la rgion _ 
_ Initialis en mars 2010, le projet permet  JIDELEC dinnover avec cette application de gestion des quipements en temps rel reposant sur la technologie RFID. Une solution  haute performance compte tenu du caractre sensible de lquipement mais qui rentre dans notre coeur dexpertise en ingnierie mobile._ , commente Jrme DELORME, directeur de JIDELEC.

Lacquisition du  Systme Informatique Lecteur Enregistreur (SILE) a t conduite par l*Unit de Management des oprations darmement terrestre* (UM-TER) de la *Direction des oprations* de la *Direction gnrale de larmement* (DGA). La *direction des oprations* conduit les programmes et oprations d'armement et excute les travaux d'tudes amont. En liaison avec les tats-majors et en assurant la cohrence entre programmes, la DO est charge de l'acquisition des systmes darmes, quipements de dfense, matriels et logiciels aux profit des forces dans le respect des cots, dlais et performances.
Ce  grand service de programmes  est compos de ce que lon pourrait appeler des  super-segments de management  : les *10 units de management*. Objectif : veiller  la bonne adquation des ressources aux projets et gnraliser les meilleures pratiques, dans un souci defficacit et de simplicit; donner la priorit  loprationnel.
*Lunit de management TER* conduit les oprations darmement du domaine terrestre aussi bien pour les armes que pour la gendarmerie. Dans son domaine, elle excute les programmes de recherche.

JIDELEC a fourni un *systme complet de mise  jour des stocks depuis des sites distants*: parc de *terminaux mobiles durcis communicants* (PDA Psion Workabout Pro), intgrant, outre un mode 3G, une lectronique spcifique pour rpondre au cahier des charges et permettant l*exploitation des puces RFID* didentification des parachutes.

*Un usage simple et efficace*

*Lapplication est teste en juin 2010 et tourne aujourdhui en grandeur relle.*
Un parachute a t utilis ? Il est grossirement repli par le militaire et restitu  sa base : lagent de maintenance sur place scanne en quelques clics, avec le terminal fourni par JIDELEC, les diffrentes pices constitutives et saisit un compte-rendu dintervention. Ces informations sont remontes *immdiatement* au systme dinformation central, le systme informatique lecteur enregistreur (SILE).
Les parachutes sont ensuite renvoys par container  Montauban pour rvision et remise en circulation.

Pour plus de renseignements : www.jidelec.com

----------

